# Picked up my first Honda blower an Hs621



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

*Picked up my first Honda blower a Hs621*

hey guys i went to look at a Hs621 this past weekend the guy had it for sale for $125 said it ran and was in fair condition.

when i got there he said he had not tried to start it in 2 months. it wouldn't start it was half way trying to kick over smelled flooded to me. 

i said do you still want to sell it in its non running condition? well $60 later i now own a hs621 :yahoo:

excited to dig into this one i know right off the bat paddles are new it needs a new scraper, the belt cover is a little scuffed up and the ignition hey was spinning around and he was twisting the wires up until it had enough resistance to flip it from off to on. 

the impeller has a little surface rust but that is it. im going to go through the carb and try to fire it up this week.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice score, you'll love it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Congratulations on your purchase and wicked bargaining skills. :bowing:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Congratulations on your purchase and wicked bargaining skills. :bowing:



they are not that great. i could just tell he didnt want to take it to a shop and wasn't mechanically inclined. i sold it as i was going to have to take it to a shop and it was going to be $100+.


on a side note i went to check the oil and it just started pouring out of the fill hole is that normal? overfilled i guess anyone know?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:I'm not sure on a Honda. I only have one and it's on a power washer and it's stored for the winter. On everything else, full should be just about to overflow from that hole but nothing should come out if it's on level ground.

Does yours have the little dipstick attached to the top ??









SERVICINGYOUR HONDA SNOWBLOWER
*ENGINE OIL LEVEL CHECK*

Check the engine oil level with the engine stopped andin a level position.
1. Remove the oil filler cap/dipstick and wipe it clean.
2.lnset-tand remove thedipstick without screwing it into the filler neckCheck. the oil level shown onthe dipstick.
3.Ifthe oil level is low, fill to the edgeof the oil filler holewith the recommended oil(page 42).
4.Reinstall the oil filler cap/dipstick.
HS624lHS828lHS9281HS1132:
UPPER LlMl
OIL FILLER CAPIDIPSTICK
Running the engine with a lowoil level can cause engine damage.

40


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

yea it does have a dipstick it was on my level work bench and i just unscrewed it and it came pouring out im guessing it was overfilled i dont know what else it would be. 

i guess just let it run out until it doesn't then it should be at the right fill level.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Check to see if you smell gas. That should be the only reason it would be overfull. That or someone got their cc's, ml's, oz's and quarts mixed up. If you don't smell gas you might still want to drain some out so it's "full" on the stick and not over if you're not changing oil.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Check to see if you smell gas. That should be the only reason it would be overfull. That or someone got their cc's, ml's, oz's and quarts mixed up. If you don't smell gas you might still want to drain some out so it's "full" on the stick and not over if you're not changing oil.


good looking out i checked the oil and it for sure has gas in it. i think i may have found the reason why the ignition key was spinning in the cover and he was spinning it so much the wires were pulling out of the bottom and grounding to each other so no spark.( the reason it wouldn't start im guessing)

he said he was trying to start it for 2 days would that be enough to get gas in the oil spinning it on electric start for 2 days? i think it might


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

congrats! Great machine


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> he said he was trying to start it for 2 days would that be enough to get gas in the oil spinning it on electric start for 2 days? i think it might


Sounds like it, just pull the bowl with the fuel off, hold the float up to level lightly and turn the fuel on, if it starts coming out, you need to check the seat and needle. Most likely it was the no spark condition and running the starter. Couple things I would check from my experience with them: Look up under the cover and watch the choke stalk inside (it's got quite a long plastic stalk directly under the dash). Pull out and push in the choke and watch the end of the plastic stalk to make sure the cable hasn't broken loose from the end. Make sure you have the little eye bolt midway down the left handlebar that the auger bail cable should run through (some were plastic and degrade away) If you don't, or the PO ran the cable outside of it, the cable will still work, but the plastic tube that covers the adjustment bracket will line up with the exhaust and melt away in short order. I had to put new locktite on the screw that held my fuel shut off knob to the valve. It kept loosening up. They are kinda funky to refill with oil because the fill hole is hard to get to without a narrow funnel when the machine is level (how the manual says it should be filled). Good find, wish you good luck with it.:wavetowel2:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

jtclays said:


> Sounds like it, just pull the bowl with the fuel off, hold the float up to level lightly and turn the fuel on, if it starts coming out, you need to check the seat and needle. Most likely it was the no spark condition and running the starter. Couple things I would check from my experience with them: Look up under the cover and watch the choke stalk inside (it's got quite a long plastic stalk directly under the dash). Pull out and push in the choke and watch the end of the plastic stalk to make sure the cable hasn't broken loose from the end. Make sure you have the little eye bolt midway down the left handlebar that the auger bail cable should run through (some were plastic and degrade away) If you don't, or the PO ran the cable outside of it, the cable will still work, but the plastic tube that covers the adjustment bracket will line up with the exhaust and melt away in short order. I had to put new locktite on the screw that held my fuel shut off knob to the valve. It kept loosening up. They are kinda funky to refill with oil because the fill hole is hard to get to without a narrow funnel when the machine is level (how the manual says it should be filled). Good find, wish you good luck with it.:wavetowel2:


well i messed with the 621 last night. your right about eye bolt is gone and a little melting was happening but not too bad.

i changed the oil and fixed the kill switch went to fire it up and and still no spark. i didnt have time i am going to disconnect the kill wire from the coil and see if it has spark but its looking like a bad coil right now.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> ...Honda....full should be just about to overflow from that hole but nothing should come out if it's on level ground.


I do keep my Honda engines right about at full and you guessed it, when you're _*not*_ on level ground and it's leaning starboard and you check your oil, you get a well lubed engine bed stay :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

well my efforts to save the keyed ignition switch seemed to have not worked as well as i thought. 

i pulled the wire to the coil and we have spark so it seems the wiring i tried to fix at the base of the switch is still grounding out.

i found a nice used switch on ebay maybe this weekend we will have this thing fired up.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

well i got the switch today and installed it that fixed the spark problem. it fired right up but was surging and popping a little with the choke off.

i got a new plug for it and that fixed the problem. this is my first honda small engine man this thing has a nice sound and it runs so smooth i cant wait to try it out.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's awesome, congratulations! A great price, too. 

I'm impressed/surprised that a new plug fixed surging and popping, but if it stays running nicely, then that's fantastic! I would have suspected a dirty carb. 

Enjoy it!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> That's awesome, congratulations! A great price, too.
> 
> I'm impressed/surprised that a new plug fixed surging and popping, but if it stays running nicely, then that's fantastic! I would have suspected a dirty carb.
> 
> Enjoy it!


yea that was my next course of action if it didnt help. i had a hunch it might be the plug because the guy was trying to start it for like 3 days straight with the electric start with no spark. their was tons of gas in the oil from it and the plug had to be fouled or something.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

There she is










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> well i got the switch today and installed it that fixed the spark problem. it fired right up but was surging and popping a little with the choke off.
> 
> i got a new plug for it and that fixed the problem. this is my first honda small engine man this thing has a nice sound and it runs so smooth i cant wait to try it out.


that's great news. thanks for posting this problem. it will probably help me out someday for sure.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

I Had a chance to finally use this in some nice snow 6-8". it threw the snow pretty well but wasnt easy to push the center paddle is flush with the ground but the side paddles are a good 1/4" from the ground.

I did a little comparison with the 3650 but it wasnt really fair since i just did new paddles and scraper on it.

i think im going to do a paddle replace on it before next winter and paint some of the black metal and auger. i like the blower the engine is great and it feels very well built and solid.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I Had a chance to finally use this in some nice snow 6-8". it threw the snow pretty well but wasnt easy to push the center paddle is flush with the ground but the side paddles are a good 1/4" from the ground.
> 
> I did a little comparison with the 3650 but it wasnt really fair since i just did new paddles and scraper on it.
> 
> i think im going to do a paddle replace on it before next winter and paint some of the black metal and auger. i like the blower the engine is great and it feels very well built and solid.


Subie - Nice job saving that HS621. Looks outstanding! When replacing the paddles, give some thought to using OEM Honda paddles. Yeah, they cost a little more than the aftermarket rubber paddles manufactured by Sterns, however the OEM Honda paddles are slightly thicker and stiffer providing better long term wear. Just my $0.02


----------

